# Who IS that gorgeous man?



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My daughter Hannah (on the right) texted us this picture today. I looked at it and said, "Who IS that gorgeous man?" thinking hopefully that it might be her new boyfriend. You tell me...is this the new guy she is dating or someone else. A free copy of *L.A. Heat* goes to the correct guesser because that's a story that features another gorgeous man.












(luvmy4brats, I am excluding you from this giveaway because you won the free book last time...hope that's okay!)

L


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Adrien Brody


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Adrien Brody


I thought it would take 5 minutes or so! LOL. I didn't recognize him at first...

Your free book is on its way. Enjoy!

L


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Hahaha. Oddly enough I wouldn't recognize 2 out of the top 100 popular actors, but Brody got my attention in *The Pianist* and I remembered his name.

You didn't explain the photo of Hannah with him. Was that an oversight or intentional?

Thank you for the book.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Hahaha. Oddly enough I wouldn't recognize 2 out of the top 100 popular actors, but Brody got my attention in *The Pianist* and I remembered his name.
> 
> You didn't explain the photo of Hannah with him. Was that an oversight or intentional?
> 
> Thank you for the book.


She is in NYC for a college field trip to the Metropolitan Museum of Art. She went to Chelsea Market with a friend and he was there and they asked for his picture (I am not sure if it was Hannah who asked or the friend). He graciously complied. I was flabbergasted when she texted us the photo.

L


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> She is in NYC for a college field trip to the Metropolitan Museum of Art. She went to Chelsea Market with a friend and he was there and they asked for his picture (I am not sure if it was Hannah who asked or the friend). He graciously complied. I was flabbergasted when she texted us the photo.


That's fun. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Jason recognized him right away, but I wasted time by verifying it on wikipedia.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Jason recognized him right away, but I wasted time by verifying it on wikipedia.


Sour grapes.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Sour grapes.


Bah. Like he reads. 

Too busy playing Plants vs. Zombies.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Cool.  I knew instantly.  Who can forget the first time he won an award and was jumping all over the place with excitement.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

sjc said:


> Cool. I knew instantly. Who can forget the first time he won an award and was jumping all over the place with excitement.


I know. I remember that...

L


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

he's really good in the movie the Village


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

That's exciting. Adrian Brody was brilliant in the Pianist, and even more brilliant at the Academy Awards after Halle Berry announced his award! 

Trivia (courtesy of Wikipedia): he is the youngest person ever to win the Oscar for Best Actor, and the only actor under 30 to do so.


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

He's also great in The Darjeeling Unlimited. I hope he does more work with Wes Anderson.

Camille


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll go with brilliant but I've never found Brody gorgeous!

I have to say, I was looking for another pic of Hugh...


Betsy


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'll go with brilliant but I've never found Brody gorgeous!


Agreed. He also looks a bit old for your daughter, but that could just be the scruffiness


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'll go with brilliant but I've never found Brody gorgeous!
> 
> I have to say, I was looking for another pic of Hugh...
> 
> ...


That was my sister, and she didn't have her wits about her enough to pull out a camera. LOL.

I just thought he looked gorgeous in that picture when it arrived on the phone.

Hannah loved The Darjeeling Limited (she's a big Wes Anderson fan) so she was thrilled to meet Adrien.

L


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

That is SO incredibly cool, he's one of my favorite actors!!  Thanks for sharing with us and how lucky for your daughter to get her picture with him... wowza!


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'll go with brilliant but I've never found Brody gorgeous!
> 
> I have to say, I was looking for another pic of Hugh...
> 
> ...


I have to agree. Brody is an excellent actor, but not in my list of gorgeous men. Sorry!  However, he starred in a movie that also had the actor that tops my list, Kyle Chandler. (the movie was King Kong)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Alice Y. Yeh said:


> Agreed. He also looks a bit old for your daughter, but that could just be the scruffiness


He's 37 and she's only 19 so yes, a bit old for a romance. Apparently he was there at the Chelsea Market with his girlfriend, too. LOL.

L


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Well, that's pretty cool! I love that they asked for a picture, and I love that he said yes. NYC is always fun.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Very nice pic!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I love Adrian Brody. No, I would not call him gorgeous, but there is something very compelling about him, especially his eyes.

Linda


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

I never thought him gorgeous either, but I must say he looks rather winning with the facial hair.

BTW, Betsy, the remaining ten Seattle Mariners fans in the universe got to vote on how pitcher Garrett Olsen shaved his Grizzly Adams beard. "Wolverine" beat out "Chin Strap," and while Olsen is a handsome man, he couldn't hold a candle to Hugh.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

CNDudley said:


> I never thought him gorgeous either, but I must say he looks rather winning with the facial hair.


I think so, too.

L


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'll go with brilliant but I've never found Brody gorgeous!


I think he is, in a geeky kind of way. But then I have a thing for geeks.
Great pic, Leslie!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

rjkeller said:


> I think he is, in a geeky kind of way. But then I have a thing for geeks.
> Great pic, Leslie!


Thanks, RJ!

Hannah told me that he acted sort of annoyed when she asked for the picture. He said, "Okay, but don't make a scene." They snapped the pics and thanked him, Hannah said she loved The Darjeeling Limited, and that was it. Fortunately, he doesn't look annoyed in the pic and she has a good memory of the day.

L


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'll go with brilliant but I've never found Brody gorgeous!
> 
> I have to say, I was looking for another pic of Hugh...
> 
> ...


I have to agree: I thought it was going to be Hugh too. (or your son's Model Friend...I remember him as well)


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

And how 'bout Brody in movie Oxygen with Maura Tierney.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Zombie thread, LOL!  I didn't even remember posting in it....

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

sjc said:


> I have to agree: I thought it was going to be Hugh too. (or your son's Model Friend...I remember him as well)


I had almost forgotten the model friend...


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

My my how fast you were able to post.  Leslie has a special hunk folder saved on her desktop; ready to go in an instant!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

sjc said:


> My my how fast you were able to post. Leslie has a special hunk folder saved on her desktop; ready to go in an instant!!


It's actually called Photobucket.  Remember this guy?


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh goodness. Pretty is as pretty ..... IS.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Leslie said:


>


That's the Greek guy.. I do remember this pic, and a couple others you posted.. I wanna say in the Roarke thread, in the Book Corner.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> That's the Greek guy.. I do remember this pic, and a couple others you posted.. I wanna say in the Roarke thread, in the Book Corner.


Actually, I was posting pictures as inspiration in the quit smoking thread. Although, come to think of it, "Who IS that gorgeous man?" might be a better place. LOL.

L


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> It's actually called Photobucket.  Remember this guy?


I certainly do!! I remember thinking that he resembles Jesus and I can't wait to go to heaven!!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

That's the actor Adrian Brody, right?  From The Pianist (I think that's what it was called) for which he won the Academy Award for Best Actor?


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

sjc said:


> I certainly do!! I remember thinking that he resembles Jesus and I can't wait to go to heaven!!


Okay, so way to keep us drooling but not revealing who it is!  And yes, he does look like Jesus--that was my first thought. lol


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Because of this thread, we watched Darjeeling Limited last Sunday - and enjoyed it.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Leslie said:


> It's actually called Photobucket.  Remember this guy?


Ah, I remember this guy! You have an even better full-length pic of this guy that was saved in my PM's for a long time as it is not suitable for "public" viewing - he is HOT!

Maybe if others ask you nicely for it, you will share it with them, too.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

MaryMcDonald said:


> Okay, so way to keep us drooling but not revealing who it is!


Theo Theodoridis is who he is...

Is it my turn to link a gorgeous guy??... Another Greek

















Kostas Martakis


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Hello gorgeous!!!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I admit, he's kinda too pretty-boy for my tastes, except for the fact I go gaga over black hair and light blue eyes.


----------

